# Looking to buy my first acoutic



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi
I've been playing electric for about four years , and now I want to buy an acoutic ou clasical guitar , because an electric is a bit boring unplugged , and I think it's about time to have an acoustic . Since it's my first one , I don't need a taylor r anything like that... I was thinking about 500$ max , but if there's something good for less $ that would be great . 
Any suggestions ?


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=5883


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I got one of these a couple of years ago killer acoustics 

retailed nearly a grand bought it for $225

http://cgi.ebay.ca/YAMAHA-FG-450-S-...7QQihZ009QQcategoryZ33033QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## exhaust_49 (Jan 4, 2007)

I have a Simon and Patrick pro flame maple which I think sounds better than any other guitar I've played at a fraction of the cost. They are made in Quebec and I think they along with the rest of the godin line have about the best bang for the buck your gonna find. Mine was $800 cdn new, out of your range but that is the top of the line guitar they make. They also make guitars below $500 cdn which are very good.

www.simonandpatrick.com


----------



## Antz_Marchin (Mar 31, 2006)

Looking in the $500 area, with the US exchange being the way that it is now, I'd urge you to shoot closer to the $700 area and get looking for a used Larrivee D03, L03, Om03 or a Taylor 314. The guitar may cost a little more but these are solid wood guitars that will sound better than anything new undre $500 and will not have to be upgraded any time soon as you progress in your playing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

Go Godin guitars... (Seagull, Simon & Patrick, Art Luthier) or go home.


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> Go Godin guitars... (Seagull, Simon & Patrick, Art Luthier) or go home.


+ million.

I recently bought a S&P Folk with a solid spruce top and its a great sounding acoustic.

Obviously choose the body size and shape of your preference but within the 4 (Add Norman to the above) you will get a great variety and choice to suit you.....for a great price!

Every shop in Canada has them.


----------

